# Jig heads



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

If the weedless Jighead is an option and just as effective as the conventional Jighead.

:?

Then why not just have the Weedless type.

:lol: 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Because they are fussier to rig and you get fewer hookups


----------

